# BSA merit badge requirements



## Gordo (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm looking for information on the requirements for the BSA's discontinued beekeeping badge. I'm a Cub Scout leader up here and we have a badge called the Pack Specialty. Basically, it's badge whose requirements are set by each pack's leaders each year.

This year, we're thinking of making it on beekeeping and as the beek of the group, requirements have fallen to me. I've found the Phillipines Scouts' requirements, but they're not particularly detailed and I'd like get my hands on the BSA's old requirements as well.

I don't need the actual booklet, but if someone does and would be willing to scan and email it to me that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## BuzzyBee (May 28, 2008)

I can't speak for the vendor, but they claim to have it in stock and it looks reasonably priced. Hope this helps

https://www.alanasbooksandmagazines...-america-merit-badge-beekeeping-bsbookepp.asp


----------



## DChap (Oct 19, 2005)

*BSA Beekeeping Requirements*

1 - Study a hive of bees. Remove the combs, Find the queen. Figure the amont of the brood, number of queen cells. Figure the amount of honey.

2 - Show the difference among the drones, workers, eggs, larvae, and pupae at different stages. Tell the differences among honey, wax, pollen, and propolis. Tell how bees make honey. Tell where wax comes from. Explain the part played in the life of the hive by the queen, drones, and the workers.

3 - Hive a swarm or divide at least one colony. Explain how a hive is made.

4 - Put foundations in sections or frames. Fill supers with frames or sections. Take off filled supers from the hive. Fix the honey for market.

5 - Write in not more than 200 words how and why the honeybee is used in pollinating farm crops. Name five crops in your area pollinated by honeybees.

1987-89 Boy Scout Requirents BSA.

Blessed Bee
Doug


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Unfortunately, last I heard the BSA discontinued the beekeeping merit badge...


----------



## Benton2569 (Feb 26, 2007)

Gordo, 

If you are doing this for Cub Scouts versus Boy Scouts the requirements should be a little less intensive. In our Cub Scout Manual they typically lay out 10-12 activities for an achievement badge. Within each achievement there are both required and elective items (example: 12 items listed for an achievements - items 1-3 are required and 4-12 are electives). You usually have to complete 50-60%% of the electives. This gives the kids / leader some flexibility based on resources, etc. 

You can take what DChap has and subdivide some of the items into smaller sections.

I thought of doing this with my Den but worried about the liability. Also having to purchase veils for everyone makes it cost prohibitive.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>having to purchase veils for everyone makes it cost prohibitive.

There veils are only $7 each:
http://www.bugbaffler.com/products.htm

And fit nicely in your pocket.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I use one like Michael mentions (veil). For cub scouts, it does its normal duty as mosquito screen. So it isn't a total loss if the kids don't take up beekeeping. It keeps those gnats out of the eyes while riding the bike. And it impresses the neighborhood girls.


----------



## King bee apiary (Feb 8, 2005)

Be careful, the reason they discontinued this one was due to liability issues. Seems there were too many boys allergic to bees and became a problem.
I'd at least do a waiver or reease form to cover yourself.
Another thought since it is Cub Scouts you could always use an observation hive to do all the requirements,that way all would be safe from stings and could set it up at your meeting location for the duration of the class.
Have fun!!

Asst. Scoutmaser troop 13
Wetumpka,Al.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Michael Bush said:


> Unfortunately, last I heard the BSA discontinued the beekeeping merit badge...


I posted that here sometime back. I had volunteered to become a merit badge counselor and even filled out the paperwork and was subsequently told the BSA did away with the badge. Maybe others have discussed this here too... sad day for scouting, IMO


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Bee Keeping Merit Badge 1944 Boy Scouts of America book on E-bay

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bee-Keeping-Mer...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:10|39:1|240:1318


----------

